
Sweat Equity Ventures' new venture model: Send partners, not cash, to startups - elsewhen
https://www.protocol.com/reid-hoffman-sweat-equity-ventures
======
rogerkirkness
What is the difference between this and being a senior startup employee /
adult supervision?

